# Kosher l'pesach cosmetic products [updated for 2006]



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2006)

All varieties of body soaps, shampoos and stick deodorants are permitted for use on Pesach regardless of its ingredients. 
All types of ointments, creams, nail polish, hand lotions, eye shadow, eyeliner, mascara, blush, foot and face powders, ink or paint may be used regardless of its ingredients. 
Colognes, perfumes, hairspray, shaving lotions and deodorants that have denatured alcohol (listed as SD, SDA, [or with a number or letter i.e. SD29C or SD40], SD Alcohol, Alcohol, Denatured Alcohol or Ethyl Alcohol) cannot be used on Pesach unless they appear on a reliable list.  This only applies to products in a pure liquid state. 
Lipstick, toothpaste and mouthwash that contain chometz should not be used. 
KL'P:


Eyeliner: All 
Eyeshadow: All 
Blush: All 
Foundation: All 
Makeup Remover: ALL creams, lotions, etc. are acceptable 
Mascara: All 
Lip Products:  *Almay* Ideal Lipgloss & Lipliner, Lip Vitality Smoothing Lip color with KIN, One Coat Lipcolor, Pure Tints Protective Lip Care;  *Coppertone* Aloe & Vitamin E Lipbalm, Lipbalm, Little Licks Lipbalm, Natural Fruit Lipbalm SPF 15; *Cover Girl* Continuos Color, IncrediFull, Lip Pencils, Lipsticks, Lip gloss, LipShine, Outlast Smoothwear Lipliner, Moisturizer, Lip Color, Lip Tints, Wetslicks; 
*MAC * Lip Conditioner, and Lipstick Amplfied and Lipstick with vitamin E are chometz. Allover Gloss, China Marker, Chrome Glass, Cremestick Liner, Fine Point Lip Liner, Frost Lipstick, Gleam Coat, Glitz Gloss, Gloss (all), Lac Lustre, Lacquer, Lip Pencils (all shades), Lip Treatment, Lip Glass, Lipmix- frost, gloss, & matte (all shades) Lipstick (except Vitamin E or Amplified), Stain, Prolongwear Lip Colour (all); *Mary Kay* Satin Lips Lip Balm, Satin Lips Lip Mask, Signature Crème Lipstick, Signature Lip Gloss, Lip outliner Pencil, Sun Essentails Lip Protector SB SPF 15, Time Wise Lip Primer; *Max Factor*  Colour perfection Lipstick, Luxe Gloss, High Definition Lip Liner, Lipfinity, Everlights, Lustres, Single Topcoat, Lip Color; *Revlon* Absolutely Fabulous Lip Cream, Colorstay Lipcolor,  Lip Liner, Liptint SPF 15, Line And Shine,Lip Glide, Moisture Stay Lipcolor, Moisture Stay Lip Liner, Moisturous Lipcolor, Skinlights Custom Lip Color, Super Lustrous Crème Lip Color, Super Lustrous Frost Lipcolor, Super Lustrous Lipcolor Timeliner For Lips, Moon Drops Moisture Crème Lipcolor, Moon Drops moisure Frost Lipstick; *Soft Lips*  lip balm; *Ultima* Ultimate Edition Lipstick is Chometz. *Ultimate* Beautiful Nutrient Nourishing Lipcolor, Glowtion Lip Brightener, Glowtion Luminous Lipcolor, Full Moisture Lipcolor and Liner; *Vital* Lip Pencil, Lip Conditioner, Lip Primer, Lip Shine. 
Nail Products: Nail Polish (all), *MAC* Manicure Wipes, *Revlon* Creamy Cuticle Remover 
Perfume/Fragrances:  *Charlie*  Concentrated Cologne Spray, Red Cologne Spray, White Cologne Spray; *Cindy Crawford; Dunhill;  Escada; Gerry Weber; Ghost; Giorgio Armani;  Giorgio Beverly Hills; Gucci;  Helmut Lang; Hugo*  Dark Blue, EDT, Woman EDT; *Jean Nate* After Bath Splash, Concentrated Cologne Spray;  *Lacoste*;  *MAC*  Creations; *Ralph Lauren;   Revlon* Fire and Ice, Forever Krystal, Enjoli Spray, Ciara Spray; *Ultima* Sheer Sent, Ultimately U; *Valentino;  Viktor & Rolf* 
more info: http://www.crcweb.org/kosher/consume...r/productGuide.

The above items have been found acceptable for Passover use. Space does not allow printing of the complete list – if something you use is not listed please call the cRc office (773-465-3900) to check the comprehensive list.


----------



## Kenny (Mar 19, 2010)

nice work done ..........


----------

